# Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005 [Black Desert]



## ThelynEnnor (7. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Reise mit Thelyn Ennor durch eine gigantische Welt und sammle mit uns so viele Black Stones wie Du kannst, denn nur mit ausgeklügelten Handelsystemen, erfolgreichen Gildenschlachten wird Thelyn Ennor Macht und Ruhm erlangen! Sei ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns eine Stadt nach der Anderen um für Erfolg und Reichtum zu sorgen!


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Server: *Alustin*
Memberanzahl: 8*0 [TE Community: 500]*
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Black Desert nehmen wir nun unser 19. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können.


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*

*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*Black Desert Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Raid & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen von Black Desert vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvP die Gildenkriege, sowie aber auch Städte erobern, Worldbosse besiegen und ein gutes Handelssystem aufbauen. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit auf den koreanischen Servern in Black Desert unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Krieger die Spaß am erfolgreichen Raiden und am PvP haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden.
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als VoiceTool, welches für alle Member Pflicht ist.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen.
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum oder im *Teamspeak* kontaktieren.


Euer,
Thelyn Ennor Black Desert-Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Januar 2016)

Wir freuen uns bekannt geben zu dürfen, dass unsere Member Anzahl innerhalb einer Woche von 20 auf 30 gestiegen ist. Die Nachfrage nimmt ebenfalls nicht ab.

 

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erschaffe mit uns eine erfolgreiche Zeit in Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Februar 2016)

Werde auch du ein Mitglied von Thelyn Ennor und sei schon vor Release Teil einer organisierten Gilde.

 

Wenn du ein Anfänger in Black Desert Online sein solltest und gerne mehr über das Spiel erfahren willst, steht es dir als Mitglied frei, unser ausführliches Forum zu durchstöbern oder unsere erfahrenen Spieler zu befragen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Februar 2016)

Wir sind stolz bekannt geben zu dürfen, dass unsere Anzahl auf 60 angestiegen ist. Die Nachfrage nimmt ebenfalls weiterhin nicht ab.
 
Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns die Welt von Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. März 2016)

Nach 3 Wochen Black Desert können wir mit Stolz behaupten, dass wir einen soliden Spielerstamm aufbauen konnten.

 

Wenn du auch ein Teil davon sein möchtest, dann bewirb dich einfach unter http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. März 2016)

Morgen kommt der Mediah Content und es sind nur noch wenig Plätze frei. Wenn du ein Freund von PvP bist und auf Progress stehst, dann bewirb dich bei uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. April 2016)

Wir sind fast voll. Sollten sich noch gute Leute finden, die sich noch nicht entschlossen haben, dann meldet euch bei uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. April 2016)

Wir können mit Stolz behaupten, das wir einen recht großen Stamm von aktiven und loyalen Spieler, bei BDO aufbauen konnten.

 

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns die Welt von Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. April 2016)

Wir suchen noch weitere member für unser BDO Team.

 

Sei ein teil davon


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Mai 2016)

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns die Welt von Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Mai 2016)

Wir sind fast voll. Sollten sich noch gute Leute finden, die sich noch nicht entschlossen haben, dann meldet euch bei uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Juni 2016)

Werde auch du ein Mitglied von Thelyn Ennor und sei Teil einer organisierten Gilde.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juli 2016)

Wir können mit Stolz behaupten, das wir einen recht großen Stamm von aktiven und loyalen Spieler, bei BDO aufbauen konnten.

 

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns die Welt von Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. August 2016)

Wir können mit Stolz behaupten, das wir einen recht großen Stamm von aktiven und loyalen Spieler, bei BDO aufbauen konnten.

 

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns die Welt von Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. September 2016)

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erschaffe mit uns eine erfolgreiche Zeit in Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Oktober 2016)

Wir sind fast voll. Sollten sich noch gute Leute finden, die sich noch nicht entschlossen haben, dann meldet euch bei uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Oktober 2016)

Wir können mit Stolz behaupten, das wir einen recht großen Stamm von aktiven und loyalen Spieler, bei BDO aufbauen konnten.

 

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns die Welt von Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. November 2016)

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erschaffe mit uns eine erfolgreiche Zeit in Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Dezember 2016)

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erschaffe mit uns eine erfolgreiche Zeit in Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. April 2017)

Wir können mit Stolz behaupten, das wir einen recht großen Stamm von aktiven und loyalen Spieler, bei BDO aufbauen konnten.

 

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erobere mit uns die Welt von Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Mai 2017)

Wir sind fast voll. Sollten sich noch gute Leute finden, die sich noch nicht entschlossen haben, dann meldet euch bei uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Juni 2017)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen. Wir haben nur noch begrenzt Platz

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Juni 2017)

Thelyn Ennor sucht weiterhin ambitionierte Spieler.

Wenn du Interesse hast an einer gut struktuierte Gilde zu Joinen, dann melde dich.

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Juni 2017)

Thelyn Ennor sucht weiterhin ambitionierte Spieler.

Die Reihen lichten sich langsam.

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Juli 2017)

Werde auch du ein Mitglied von Thelyn Ennor und sei ein Teil in unserem BDO Team. 

 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Juli 2017)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? 

 

Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns .
Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Juli 2017)

Wir suchen noch nach aktiven und fähige Spieler für unsere PvP Action.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. August 2017)

Sei auch du ein Teil von Thelyn Ennor und erschaffe mit uns eine erfolgreiche Zeit in Black Desert.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. August 2017)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen. 

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------

